# The Last Reset - Texas Anomalies



## Krishtar (Mar 12, 2021)

Hello dear SH patrons and members.  This investigation request features Texas, which is a mysterious terraformed region that has many specific clues to offer about what might have occurred during the last reset.  The Last Reset - Texas, is a thread for Aerial Archeology.  In the first go at this type of work, we started Grids without People.  We soon were up to our eyeballs in things we could not explain.

This request is for Amateur Aerial Archeologists, and Professionals.  This is an invitation to share your aerial findings of Texas.  This thread is to present visual elements, and pin them on a virtual board.  Under each image, we will give a brief description and location.  I leave the location in the corner of the image, so you will click on the image to enlarge, and find the coordinates.  Please do not post images without coordinates.

This is also an invitation for those who would like to contribute to a meaningful discussion about the Texas anomalies.  These include terraforming, grids, airports, waterways, and coastlines.  Paranormal observations, esoteric research is welcome too.  Contribute anything that comes to mind on topic.

Below: Video of 1938-1955 aerial shots showing massive amounts of advanced terraforming and possible evidence of the last Reset.  Ruins found inland 16 miles from shore, completely devastated.  Houston channels completely flooded and barely visible in 1943.  Trees growing out of them.  These aerial images are huge!  I strongly advise anyone who is looking for the truth about North America, to look at the coast of Texas, using Google Earth time slider, and go back as far as it goes.


_View: https://youtu.be/fzVkGh6SCcY_

Below are the locations of these mysterious 1955 Corpus Christi anomalies...


----------



## StellaJay (Mar 15, 2021)

In Marble Falls, Tx, the natural lake and waterfalls are now covered by a man-made lake created by a dam. A close friend of mine spends a lot of time exploring the wilderness around there by day and night; has found many large strange fossils, possible petrified creatures' he has also taken video of non-human beings in the woods, seen strange lights. He thinks the area was blasted by something and the survivors are still in the woods, or else it is seriously haunted around there.


----------



## ChillMaster (Mar 15, 2021)

This is fascinating, would it be possible for you to share your places so I can import them into my Google Earth and investigate further too?


----------



## Otherlane (Mar 16, 2021)

Was thinking about this topic a bit myself recently...just got back from a two week work trip between Austin and Dallas...came across Lake Belton and Canyon Lake in my travels which I found to both be beautiful and fascinating...don’t know much about their history or Texas geographic anomalies in general but seems like an interesting topic to explore


----------



## Krishtar (Mar 16, 2021)

1955 Corpus Christi Mystery Circle Coordinates. .kmz

https://photos.app.goo.gl/7MZqeQDcEc5Mjxwx9
Thank you for your interest.  Let me know if it works properly.  You'll need Google Earth Pro to use the time slider.

I'm also attaching a link to an album above.  It will be active and updated with new photos when I circle back around.

Below:  Octagonal shapes the size of modern runways can be seen from over 16 miles above.


----------



## ChillMaster (Mar 16, 2021)

You rock!  Thanks so much, excited to dig into this!
File works great, I've been on your website too, love it!  Are there any supposed explanations for what these CC anomalies are supposed to be?  Tried googling what the 4 circle things might be but not really finding any talk about it.


----------



## Krishtar (Mar 16, 2021)

ChillMaster said:


> Are there any supposed explanations for what these CC anomalies are supposed to be?


I think you are looking at it so far.  We may be the first modern civilians to share this, and may explain the non explanation.  lol.


----------



## ChillMaster (Mar 16, 2021)

Well that's exciting and kind of freaky.  I feel like even if these can be explained away so much of the other stuff on your website can't so much, this rabbit hole is crazy.  Hopefully we can figure out of there's an explanation or not, wonder if I can check property records...


----------



## xandermcargyle (Mar 16, 2021)

There is also the mysterious wall of Rockwall TX that might be worthy of a deeper look.


----------



## Krishtar (Mar 17, 2021)

Below is Rockwall.




First thing I look at, is this set of triangular reservoirs.  I can see they were created around the same time the terraforming of this
location occurred.




I haven't found the wall yet, but this site I'm picturing is something I study, and zero in on.  These are made by the last inhabitants IMO.  These
earthen structures are found throughout the US.  Each one is unique and carries the mark of its maker.




Below:  Two trees and a pond.




Below: This one is hard not to miss.  We can see this is reclaimed and part of the original builders settlement.




Below: We can see this was an original water structure, that was reclaimed.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Mar 17, 2021)

Our new grids are overlapping the old gids but i a different way.  From one reset to the next.


Mike Nolan said:


> Our new grids are overlapping the old gids but i a different way.  From one reset to the next.


The motherboard of life.   Ive seen this with other videos how the patterns on earth change using google earth change over a time frame.


----------



## trismegistus (Mar 17, 2021)

There's a post I made on SH1 where I was doing some digging into a town I once lived in North Texas.  In that post I make reference to this site where someone has compiled research regarding strange sites in Denton he believes to be the markers of an underground military base underneath most of the city. He used older aerial maps to do a majority of research, and he shares a few of them on the site if you click around. 
As with most places you will find in Texas and the surrounding states - there's definitely some interesting stuff to be found on the ground but my suspicion is the really juicy stuff got flooded out when the Army Corps of Engineers created all those reservoirs and lakes back in the 60s.

For those that want to poke around, the coordinates for the former missile base is 33 17'27"N 97 08'36"W.  I'm already finding a few curiosities nearby.



​EDIT

Also, regarding the coastal areas near Houston and Galveston - I highly recommend checking out Michelle Gibson's research she has compiled on the Galveston Hurricanes.


----------



## Krishtar (Mar 24, 2021)

https://photos.app.goo.gl/7MZqeQDcEc5Mjxwx9
Here is a link to an album we've been adding old frame grabs into.  There are a few hundred so far.  What we see is evidence of flooding, which is concurrent to other sites in North America.  What has been occurring over our life times here in North America, is a reclamation project.  Download a copy of the US Reclamation Act.

https://magnificentrealm.wordpress.com/2021/03/18/united-states-reclamation-act/
Below Texas: Example of many layers of activities in our recent time scape.





Below Mexico: Cross the border and we see it doesn't stop.  These lines, tanks and reservoirs are something else!


----------



## Krishtar (May 31, 2021)

trismegistus said:


> Army Corps of Engineers created all those reservoirs and lakes back in the 60s.


@trismegistus I appreciate your understanding on this subject and am happy for your comment.  This part of your comment I'm including is inspiring me to talk a little about this subject off the cuff.  This comment below that I make, is to whomever might be wondering why the Army Corps of Engineers were brought into existence.

Do you know about the UNITED STATES RECLAMATION ACT of 1902....?   It states that the lands of North America were terraformed by hand with virtually no help from modern equipment, between the mid 1700s and into the early 1900s?  Did you know that it is virtually impossible for humans to achieve this amount of terraforming by hand if we were to go by the official narrative? 

One of my own discoveries as a Google Earth nerd, is that when you turn the borders off and look closely at where those borders are, you will see nothing, except more of the same, by the same.

Fingerprints of the Gods.  I am borrowing this title from Graham Hancock, because it is exactly what I am talking about.  I see the fingerprints of the gods all over the place.  I see them in Texas, and I see them in the Eye of the Sahara.  I see them in China, and I see them in Alaska.  Out in BFE you will find them, because something showed up and did some real major damage to this place in the last few hundred years. 

I will state another thing one sees when perusing the document that turns the head.  This entire US, or North America is a patchwork of wonder.  The water systems that the ACoE had to Reclaim were huge.  Dikes and canals spread for millions of miles.  Perfectly terraformed landscapes that were literally there for the taking.  It didn't matter, this was the New World. 

I'm attaching this document for anyones reading pleasure.  It's another part of the puzzle.  Easy to understand and plug into the current weirdness.  I'm not going to dive into it and dissect, but I welcome anyone to repost and discuss in another thread.


----------



## Krishtar (Sep 12, 2021)

These frame grabs are examples.

First frame is the border between Mexico and the United States.  Both sides appear to show a network of lines that intersect and other than the river being there, are all connected.  On the US side, it looks like oil and gas wells on them, and on the Mexico side, what is going on?




West of the Rio Grande in Mexico, these patterns in the Earth become clear and spectacular.




I'm not sure what this is and it leaves me puzzled.




I think it is interesting to note the differences and commonalities at the borders of our countries.  I ponder what was going on, and how and why these massive line networks are everywhere in this huge swath of Turtle Island.

I apologize for the blank links in this thread.  PM me if you have questions.

My intent with bringing this to attention is that I'm looking for an understanding.  This is why the label anomaly.  It sure seems a lot of labor involved, for what purpose I don't know.  I think what is shown doesn't match history in my mind, so I'm hoping there will be an understanding someday.  I am also realizing that may not occur, and I am okay with that.

Do these have to do with Ley Lines?  The patterns are unreal.


----------



## Krishtar (Feb 1, 2022)

Beaumont, Texas - 1938

These images from the Texas General Land Office show the Beaumont region in a way that gets my curiosity peaked.
There are a few things that stand out to me, but I'd like to hear from others what you see.  What are your thoughts about these channels?



I see a lot of layers of time.  I think the 1900 Galveston Hurricane caused a flooded look, and I think I'm looking at flooded ruins, but I could be wrong.  If the Galveston Hurricane impacted these locations in these pictures, wouldn't that set the construction of these sites farther back in time?



Edit: Another Note: If these works are further back in time, then technology seems to go back as well, since you'd need a lot of know how to build these channels, and powerful equipment, or maybe dino-bots


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 1, 2022)

Here's an idea.
Assuming you live near the site represented in these digital images why not pop along with a digital camera and a real compass and check it out for yourself, in the flesh so too speak.
Test your digital observations with the actual physical reality.

If you are not in Texas then you could do the same with a site closer to home could you not?

I for one would be more than interested to read about what bodily krishtar discovers.


----------



## Krishtar (Feb 1, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> Here's an idea.
> Assuming you live near the site represented in these digital images why not pop along with a digital camera and a real compass and check it out for yourself, in the flesh so too speak.
> Test your digital observations with the actual physical reality.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately I do not live close to this location or I would.  So photographs are not enough for you in this regard?  Get out my compass?  What are you implying?  Yes I have traveled and studied a lot of locations in person.  Why can't you offer a thought about the photos besides critiquing me about how I go about sharing my thoughts?  I asked for comments about what you see in the photos.  What do you see?  Have you ever sat through a trial, when the only evidence is photographs, and witnesses?  Are you saying these entries that I present somehow don't fit into an investigation format?  Is this not how investigations begin?  Asking questions?  I think you are setting the bar too high if you expect people to do what you are saying on an open forum.


----------



## Jd755 (Feb 1, 2022)

Dear god why so defensive.
I have read your posts since you arrived on the first version of stolen history and have always wondered why you never seem to get on the ground preferring digital as in computer generated imagery for your investigations.
That's it in a nut shelll.

Why a compass?
Well a compass is aligned to magnetic north the software compasses aren't.

I have never had any real idea what I am looking at in your images captured off of Google earth. I sometimes see things within them and know they are not what you guess them to be but by the time I read through someone else has pointed it out.

You seem afraid of critique as you have on more than one occasion pulled your images and your assessments off line but as you rightly point out this is an open forum which by its very name forum is a place where things are discussed and critiqued.

In regards the last two images I again see nothing that gives even the slightest clue as to what I am looking at in the landscape other than some things, straight lines mostly, are man made. Likely other features are but it is my contention that unless I was on the ground myself walking among them I would not have the knowing or experience of what I am actually walking among to then take to Google earth and explain the same or very similar features elsewhere which is why I suggested you do the same.


----------



## Krishtar (Feb 6, 2022)

kd-755 said:


> Dear god why so defensive.
> I have read your posts since you arrived on the first version of stolen history and have always wondered why you never seem to get on the ground preferring digital as in computer generated imagery for your investigations.
> That's it in a nut shelll.
> 
> ...


I apologize.  You are right, I was a bit defensive in my response.  Not the way I should be reacting to open forum discussion.  Thank you for taking the time to offer critique.  Please forgive my tone.

What I'm hoping to, or trying to point out in the above photos is that in 1938, we can see in the Texas region Beaumont, a lot of what appear to be buried channels.  Others have new grids built over them.  Some might say that it was the Galveston Hurricane that caused the flooding, but I can find it worldwide in regions that are similar to Texas agriculturally speaking.  What I personally see are matches concerning channel building techniques, agriculture designs, and an undetermined timeframe that many of these abandoned channels and field systems went dormant.   If I'm right, then this is another angle to approach the stolen history from.  I'm trying to point out a different perspective that can be seen from above.  I will do better.

Edit: I look back at my statement and wonder what is going on.  Please forgive my snappiness.  I'm not sure what came over me.  I can tell you one thing, talking like this is a bit difficult. 

I see correlations between many locations, which place things in a new perspective for me.  Technology goes back farther in my opinion than what I have been taught.  If I look at everything from above, these places can be understood and recognized by me.  Old, old terraforming.  At least to my human eyes.  Places that go back farther than technology supposedly existed.  Well we now know many things about our world.  I know personally it's being emulated by a collective we, or me, or I.  If you want to change it, you must learn to treat those around you like you treat yourself.  I see I treat myself harshly, since that kind of display of emotion could make it's way to this thread I started. 

Edit:  I don't know why, but whenever I write knowingly to this forum, I feel like a robot.  I humbly apologize to @kd-755 and to anyone reading.


----------



## Jef Demolder (Feb 6, 2022)

Very interesting!
The curious thing is that the terraforming in the region continues on the seabed.
This is in the Gulf of Mexico, east of Corpus Christi.


----------



## Krishtar (Feb 6, 2022)

Jef Demolder said:


> The curious thing is that the terraforming in the region continues on the seabed.



Your comment sparked me into action.  I made this brief time lapse to point out an oddity that I have been seeing.  


_View: https://youtu.be/kkqcRzW4lmk_


I have been looking at these lines and wondering why I can never find them being made by anyone, even though the area they cover is huge.


Jef Demolder said:


> Very interesting!
> The curious thing is that the terraforming in the region continues on the seabed.
> This is in the Gulf of Mexico, east of Corpus Christi.
> View attachment 19534



You found some really interesting patterns in the textures in this frame.  The mound in the center has those spaced out indentations and some of the seabed contour has multiple line indentations in curved formations, ripples and straight lattice.  The main ones that are super straight could be rendering artifacts, or can anyone explain what the computer generated looking lines are?  Thanks


----------



## JustAnotherQuestione (May 9, 2022)

Krishtar said:


> Beaumont, Texas - 1938
> 
> These images from the Texas General Land Office show the Beaumont region in a way that gets my curiosity peaked.
> There are a few things that stand out to me, but I'd like to hear from others what you see.  What are your thoughts about these channels?
> ...


I'm from the general Beaumont area. The area suffered from the alleged great Flood of Port Arthur. It seems to be a big cover up. Look into the story of "Pleasure Island " and the insane Sabine river channel that all went up in a few years, rivaled the new York ports, and eventual destruction of an insane "Coney island of the South"


----------



## Catbert (May 10, 2022)

Krishtar said:


> 1955 Corpus Christi Mystery Circle Coordinates. .kmz
> 
> https://photos.app.goo.gl/7MZqeQDcEc5Mjxwx9
> Thank you for your interest.  Let me know if it works properly.  You'll need Google Earth Pro to use the time slider.
> ...


Those octagonal shapes look like the remnants of a Star Fort.


----------

